# Betta with Slime "Cobwebs"



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Size of tank 2-5 Gallon Vase - depends on how much water I put in 

2. Water parameters - no kit

3. Temperature - 75-78

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? fresh

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 1 1/2 weeks

6. What fish do you have? 1 HM Betta male - got him 2 weeks or so ago from the pet store

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period - no no other fish

8. a. Any live plants? live -no clue what it is, just a water rooted plant
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? rock/half sphere glass marble
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? no

9. a. Filtration? no water change every 3 days
b. Heater? no

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? natural light 7-6
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? see above, though tinted windows so not baking

11. a. Water change schedule? change every 3 days
b. Volume of water changed? 100%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap/filtered
d. Water conditioner used? as of him getting sick yes - betta safe
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? with water change it gets washed

12. Foods? he'll only eat the dried bloodworms
How often are they fed? daily 3 pieces with weekend fast

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? he was sluggish 2 days ago, fin clamp, then sitting at bottom not moving, head down. I changed the water, added conditioner, moved him into the sunlight where his tank is warmer, still had same issues today so i brought in my own melafix and used that (this is an office fish btw) by the afternoon he was swimming normally and floating normally still had clamp fin (with several large poo (?) deposits at bottom of tank) he might have been constipated =/ then by late afternoon saw cobwebs of slime hanging off him.
b. Appearance of poop? see end of above
c. Appearance of gills? nothing abnormal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? see above
b. What meds were used? melafix and betta safe conditioner + sunlight

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/JunFudo/120412_002.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/JunFudo/120412_004.jpg

sorry only got phone camera

so is it natural, is it fungal, bacterial, conditioner? ima change the water and add aquasafe since im out of bettasafe and use some melafix for now.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ongaku said:


> 1. Size of tank 2-5 Gallon Vase - depends on how much water I put in
> 
> 2. Water parameters - no kit
> 
> ...



I say it's a fungus. I'd get a treatment for fungus. I always feel sorry for bettas in a bowl, because they really do need good stable and healthy water parameters, than you can give in a vase/bowl. Do you have a thermometer to check the actual temp? A water change every 3 days is good, but you definately need to continue to use a water conditioner. 

Gwen


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> I say it's a fungus. I'd get a treatment for fungus. I always feel sorry for bettas in a bowl, because they really do need good stable and healthy water parameters, than you can give in a vase/bowl. Do you have a thermometer to check the actual temp? A water change every 3 days is good, but you definitely need to continue to use a water conditioner.
> 
> Gwen


 As I said its my workplace, I just started taking over their regime, trust me it was worse. I can get a thermometer for exact temp when I pick up the fungal treatment.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ongaku said:


> As I said its my workplace, I just started taking over their regime, trust me it was worse. I can get a thermometer for exact temp when I pick up the fungal treatment.



Good for you in doing better than what he had. Low temps than what the fish requires can make fish more susceptible to illness/diseases.

You can check the fish profiles here to see what is the ideal way to keep a Betta, including temperature. 

Good luck. Keep me posted.

Gwen


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> Good for you in doing better than what he had. Low temps than what the fish requires can make fish more susceptible to illness/diseases.
> 
> You can check the fish profiles here to see what is the ideal way to keep a Betta, including temperature.
> 
> ...


Today he seems worse. I did the water change and added aquasafe and melafix yesterday before I left, but didnt get to get fungal treatment kit. 

Though today he isnt slimy anymore, but the buoyancy issue has returned. He seems stuck at the top. He floats at the top and sometimes in short bursts goes straight down till hes running into the gravel.

He also isnt eating his food =( And no Poo, did I rule out constipation to fast?

I did notice that theres little yellowish/whiteish bugs inside the bloodworm container, would these have any affect? I would think that its just added protein.

Should I do another water change? What could it be?

:---(


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ongaku said:


> Today he seems worse. I did the water change and added aquasafe and melafix yesterday before I left, but didnt get to get fungal treatment kit.
> 
> Though today he isnt slimy anymore, but the buoyancy issue has returned. He seems stuck at the top. He floats at the top and sometimes in short bursts goes straight down till hes running into the gravel.
> 
> ...


I'm not that knowledgeable about diseases. Why don't use post under the betta thread. There are lots of passionate betta people here. If they are dried bloodworms they should be safe. If something else got in the package, I wouldn't use it. Bugs, per se aren't bad if you know they haven't been sprayed/poisoned, but if you're talking bugs have got in there and rotted, I wouldn't feed him that. Fish food is cheap. Try something else, especially made for Bettas. You still don't know the temp, I guess, either?

Gwen


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable about diseases. Why don't use post under the betta thread. There are lots of passionate betta people here. If they are dried bloodworms they should be safe. If something else got in the package, I wouldn't use it. Bugs, per se aren't bad if you know they haven't been sprayed/poisoned, but if you're talking bugs have got in there and rotted, I wouldn't feed him that. Fish food is cheap. Try something else, especially made for Bettas. You still don't know the temp, I guess, either?
> 
> Gwen


 yeh true ill pick up a food/thermometer when i get a chance. Been busy with volunteer work at a theater so havent gotten to go on my own personal time. I just changed the water again cause I was reading up that melafix is bad for bettas =S I'll try the betta forum too. Thanks~!


----------



## Ongaku (Apr 13, 2012)

*Great!!!*

So glad to say my bosses HM is doing well!!! Thanks everyone~!:-D

I picked up peas and Epsom salt and fungal medicine. I treatead him with 100% water change daily, 1/2 a microwaved pea deshelled, and while i was changing his water gave him an epsom salt bath in 1 cup water + 1/2 teaspoon epsom salt for the length it took me to change the water and wash the rocks (10-20 min) and once the water was clean took 1/4 a tablet of jungles life guard and dropped it in (its about a 2 gallon vase).

Im continuing on with the pea treatment and am slowly weening him to pellets. I'll prolly do pea treatments for a while because i have a huge bag of frozen peas now =_= lol and about 4 lbs of epsom salt!!!

Too bad now one of my danios at home is on the fritz =(!!!! I'll make another post for him...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Ongaku said:


> So glad to say my bosses HM is doing well!!! Thanks everyone~!:-D
> 
> I picked up peas and Epsom salt and fungal medicine. I treatead him with 100% water change daily, 1/2 a microwaved pea deshelled, and while i was changing his water gave him an epsom salt bath in 1 cup water + 1/2 teaspoon epsom salt for the length it took me to change the water and wash the rocks (10-20 min) and once the water was clean took 1/4 a tablet of jungles life guard and dropped it in (its about a 2 gallon vase).
> 
> ...



Great job! Congratulations. Glad he's doing well


----------

